# scarf joint question



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Hey everyone

I am building a guitar for my daughter and I am wanting to build the neck using a scarf joint instead of cutting multiple profiles of the neck as my plans call for. I spoke with the guy who created the plans and he said as long as the angle of the joint break is the same I can use any joint I want. I was wondering if anyone here has created a jig to cut a scarf joint?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A jig can be as simple as wood miter box. Pieces can be stacked, and one cut creates the joint for the two pieces. If a fresh jig is made the first cut is the guide cut for both pieces. A good backsaw can be used.

Or, the cut can be done on a SCMS like a cut done for installing trim. A stop can be clamped to the table, and the same angle is cut for both pieces. If a more acute angle is desired like a longitudinal angle much less than 45 degrees, a stop can be clamped less than 90 degrees to the fence of the saw.












 







.


----------

